# Had my Yoko ES100's



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

mounted and balanced today. So far from my 6 mile ride home, I like them! :thumbup: They are no where as loud as my Pilot Sports were new. :thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *Cool. :thumbup: The complaint I've heard is that they're loud after some wear. Keep us posted. *


Hopefully they won't be as bad as the Sports were with some mileage on them.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

2 weeks ago I swapped my 40% worn ES100s for a new set (no, I didn't chuck 60% tires. I'm WAY too cheap for that) and didn't notice any change in noise.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *2 weeks ago I swapped my 40% worn ES100s for a new set (no, I didn't chuck 60% tires. I'm WAY too cheap for that) and didn't notice any change in noise. *


Why the swap? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Sean said:


> *Why the swap? :dunno: *


Buy the Alpinas the 60%ers are mounted on and I'll tell you the story.


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

Had mine a month. Love them. Amazing tire and amazing value.

I am always careful in the rain. With these tires, I was cruzing at 130 kmh in the rain on a well-maintained highway. No problem and a very safe feel.

Can't recommend them enough. Grip like mad...:thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

They've only been loud on concrete pavement, but generally all tires are.:dunno:


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

I had mine for for 7K now, the back 2 looks like 3K more life on them. 

The noise is not bad, better than Pilot Sports.

Great tires for the price.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

pt00323i said:


> *I had mine for for 7K now, the back 2 looks like 3K more life on them.
> 
> The noise is not bad, better than Pilot Sports.
> 
> Great tires for the price. *


you only got 10k out of them?


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

Just the back ones, (I have 225 in front and 245 in back) I'm still counting, the center treads looks pretty low to me, yes I was expect to get more out of them.

I have a heavy foot?


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I only got 13,000 out of my factory Pilot Sports and that was pushing it (rears). :thumbdwn: I don't drive that aggressively either.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

on 2nd thought. 10k is only a little low, i've done about 15k and they're still good for a little while. 

I was thinking about es100's as my next set of tires on whichever 18's i buy.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

for those of you who decided between so3's and avs es100's, what made you chose the es100's? was it just the price? trying to decide if $200 extra for the so3's is really worth the extra grip...


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I drive the very same road every day back and fro to work. The day I drove home with the new Yoko's I noticed immediately that they were louder. (replaced the Conti's)


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

jeff330i said:


> *for those of you who decided between so3's and avs es100's, what made you chose the es100's? was it just the price? trying to decide if $200 extra for the so3's is really worth the extra grip... *


I actually wished the ES100's were a bit more expensive, can honestly say that price wasn't the deciding factor for me. Instead I based on user reviews (Couple of good ones on bimmerfest, tirerack, and Bimmer Mag ). The weight of the S03s killed the deal for me (Too heavy), and same with Toyo T1s on the other end of the spectrum (Lighter by 2-3Ibs vs avg tire, but didn't see any weight saving specs on their website....:eeps: )

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=3363818&page=1


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

Most people agree, if you have the cash, go for SO3's.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

jeff330i said:


> *for those of you who decided between so3's and avs es100's, what made you chose the es100's? was it just the price? trying to decide if $200 extra for the so3's is really worth the extra grip... *


If you want the extra grip and performance, S03's are worth it. Depends on your driving style/needs. The Yoko's are said to give about 90% of the S03 performance. In the 235/40/17 size, it was $320 difference. I could almost buy 2 sets of Yokos for one set of S03's. Price is a consideration but really a benefit. The Yokos have plenty of grip. It's just a question of how much more you want, and only you can decide that.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

I have raved about my ES100s, do a search on my user name for more info. I think I have about 8K on them right now and I still have plenty of tread left. I only hear the tires at 15-10 mph when I slow to a stop. Wet handling is great. Dry is also excellent, but I make sure that I keep the pressures up a bit to keep the wall nice and stiff (about 45F/43R). Very comfortable tire. 

I also have a set on my stock 17s that I use for the track and they still have a ton of tread left after four track days. I would definitely buy them again.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I purchased the Yokos for two reasons. A. I'm a [email protected] and B. because I had read nothing, but good things about them. I'm usually a Michelin man, but my old Pilot Sports were very loud on my 330Ci. So far I'm really liking the Yokos. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

I put a set of ES100s on my 330 this weekend. Definitely quieter than the Contis, and the softer sidewall makes for somewhat better ride with less "nibble". Downside is slower initial steering response. Can't beat the price.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

m3bs said:


> *I put a set of ES100s on my 330 this weekend. Definitely quieter than the Contis, and the softer sidewall makes for somewhat better ride with less "nibble". Downside is slower initial steering response. Can't beat the price. *


That is strange because I find the steering response on the ES100's to be A LOT better then the Contisports

Must have something to do with 18" tires with a lower profile:dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

jeff330i said:


> *for those of you who decided between so3's and avs es100's, what made you chose the es100's? was it just the price? trying to decide if $200 extra for the so3's is really worth the extra grip... *


I had a set of SO'3's for a couple of weeks & I had a set of ES100's for 1 1/2 weeks.

It really isn't fair for me to judge either tire but I can tell you this.

For the street, the ES100's feel like an excellent performance tire, they grip great, in the rain they are excellent, the ride comfort is great, the noise factor is low and they don't tramline that much. These tires handle and they are 100 times better then my Contisports.

OTOH the SO3's had unbeleivable grip but dare I say too grippy for the street . . . my car literally was pulled in every direction the street tilted and that was even if the tilt was very little. They tramlined so badly on rutted roads I had to hold on and *try* to steer the car straight . . . the tires are incredibly gripping but I don't need that type of grip except for maybe 2% of my driving. This is the reason why I didn't get them again since most of my driving does not require 9/10ths to 10/10ths driving . . .

As far as weight, in the size I got the tires (235/40/18), they are only 1 lb heavier then the ES100's so weight was not the reason.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

All this negative talk about the S0-3s has me reconsidering Pilot Sports. They're supposed to be a couple pounds lighter than the S0-3s and I don't remember many negatives about them except cost and some squealing around corners (which might not be as much of an issue with 225/40-18s).


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Have about 8k on my Pilot Sports, plenty of tread left. I did notice an increase in road noise though after this amount of mileage. I thought it was just my imagination around 6k but its clearer now. I'm going to deal with it till they needed replaced. My cars birthday is June 14th but I don't think I'm going to have a party


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *That is strange because I find the steering response on the ES100's to be A LOT better then the Contisports*


Due to the ES100 grip and wider tires, 235! :banana:


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

m3bs said:


> *I put a set of ES100s on my 330 this weekend. Definitely quieter than the Contis, and the softer sidewall makes for somewhat better ride with less "nibble". Downside is slower initial steering response. Can't beat the price. *


Def. softer sidewall, avg -1 or -2 mph on constant radius turn vs the Contis. But straight line grip is awesome, no more DSC lights during aggressive 1st to 2nd shifts (4,500rpm or more).


----------

